# Future Beach Trophy 126 Kayak??



## ski

I've been looking to get a kayak for a while now to fish the scioto, o'shay and alum. I live about 2 minutes from the Scioto river at Hayden run and have been fishing the scioto for 20 years now. But now it's time for a change. I'm stepping it up with a yak.
Has anybody tried the Future Beach Trophy 126 Kayak? Dick's has it on sale for 299.00. What do ya think?

ski


----------



## Bowhunter57

ski,
$299 is a good price for the FBT 126 and it's a very stable kayak with their dihedral hull. Otherwise, they're a little heavier than most kayaks in the same length. Even so, they're solid built and should serve you well.

FB offers the 126 in an Angler model, but rather than pay the extra, you can install the rod holders yourself. Any other add-ons are up to the individual owner.  I did the same thing with my Old Town Vapor. The Angler model was $450 and the standard Vapor was $280. Rod holders are easy to install...about 20 minutes and they cost about $8 each. Boat cleats (to tie down the 3 lb. dumbell/anchors) are $3, at Wally World.










Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## DC9781

I own this boat and for the price point I love it!
You will however want to add a stadium seat and cushion. Once I added that then seating was not an issue at all. I have a pic in my profile if you wish to see how I set mine up.


----------



## ski

Took out the 126 to hoover on Friday for a test run. Had a lot of trouble keeping up with my buddy who had a sea kayak. I really noticed a difference between the 126 and the other 12.5ft I tried a couple weeks ago. The seat sucked, definately needs a stadium cushion and it was a little more reclined than I like, but I put my water shoes behind the seat and that fixed the seat back.
The kayak was very stable and has a lot of room. I think with some modifications it would be a great kayak for the scioto river, darby etc. 

What do you guys use for rod holders? Scotty? DOes anybody troll with theirs? I would like to troll for saugeye at Alum. Rods in the holder and start paddling!
ski

DC9781 PM me. I live in Hilliard also and would like to see what you did to your 126 before I buy one.


----------



## Bowhunter57

ski said:


> What do you guys use for rod holders? Scotty? DOes anybody troll with theirs? I would like to troll for saugeye at Alum. Rods in the holder and start paddling!


ski,
I would want a bungie cord or something of the like nature, to secure the rods in their rod holders...for trolling. I wouldn't want to get a strike and watch my rod and reel go swimming, before I had a chance to put my hands on it. 

I prefer the flush mount rod holders, because there's nothing to get broken off. Deck mounted rod holders can be good, but you'd have to remember to take them off before loading the kayak, to avoid getting them busted off. I guess it just depends on what you want, as there are good points to both types of rod holders. 

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## silverbullet

ski...i use the berklley holders. they are just like scotty but were 10 bucks cheaper. 14.99 at dicks sporting goods. i have two mounted at the front of my cockpit opening , cast out a lure, set the rod in the holder, twist the lock and paddle away. i run two rods trolling in erie for eyes and have nailed fish up to about an 8 lb cat with no issues. I prefer these over the flush mounts on my yak because they are where i can keep constant eyes on them. The flush mount gets the net and an extra rod.


----------



## DC9781

Might be able to do that later in the week but not tomorrow (t-ball finale). Just PM me some evening times (after 630) on Wed/Thurs if that works for you. I could do Sunday AM before 10:30. That would actually be best if you can wait that long. If not, evening is good as well.


----------



## JSykes3

This is the kayak I am looking to buy this year. Have you had any other problems besides the seat since you first got it? Thanks.


----------



## Bowhunter57

JSykes3,
Lower priced models don't have the best of seating. You'll have to get into a $600+ kayak to get a decent seat too.

I recently replace my original factory seat with a bass seat from Walmart. Pads, cushions, etc. work for a while, but there's nothing like a quality seat, when you're on the water for 4 hours plus. 










Bowhunter57


----------



## JSykes3

Oh trust me I know about the seat issue. I've kayak fished for 4 hours plus quite a few times, just was too lazy to make/put in a better seat. I had a kayak last year that I sold in the fall. It was a cheap one from Dick's, the Potomac 100 ES. I guess it was just too poorly built and kind of small. That's why I'm trying to "upgrade" from that kayak. How did you secure that seat to the kayak? Did you drill holes?


----------



## Bowhunter57

JSykes3 said:


> How did you secure that seat to the kayak? Did you drill holes?


JSykes3,
Drilling is what I wanted to avoid. The seat has 4 screws for mounting it on a pedistal base and I used those screws to mount it to a piece of fiber board. I may regret using the fiber board...if it gets wet, but if I run into any problems I'll use a piece of lexan (plastic), on the next mount.

You can see the white square below the seat in the pic and that's the fiber board. Since there's a curvature or arch to the bottom I filled that portion with a piece of foam rubber (about 6" wide and 14" long) and the fiber board square is 15" x 14". The foam rubber took up the gap in the middle (it's one of those kneeling pads used for gardening work [Walmart $5]).

I brought the kayak in my living room over night to allow the plastic to warm up, before gluing. I used waterproof silicone to glue the foam rubber to the fiber board. I also used the silicone on the outside 3" of the fiber board, where it touches the hull and where the foam rubber touches the hull, to glue it to the bottom/hull of the kayak.

I sat a couple flats of bottled water (40 lbs each) on top of the seat over night to allow it to set/dry and then put it back in my garage, where I store it. Like I said earlier, I don't think I'll have any problems with the silicone holding everything in place, but the fiber board may give me some problems by separating...if it gets wet. I don't usually have a problem keeping water out of the kayak, so I should be fine. 

Hope I explained this well enough. 
Bowhunter57


----------



## JSykes3

Thanks, I think I will do something similar this year. Can't wait to reel in a bass again this year in a kayak.


----------



## sagahafer

Does the seat just screw out of the kayak? I just got mine for Christmas and want to replace it before I start using it.


----------



## Bubbagon

Bowhunter57 said:


> JSykes3,
> Pads, cushions, etc. work for a while, but there's nothing like a quality seat, when you're on the water for 4 hours plus.
> 
> Bowhunter57


X10!
I'm looking to get a Coosa this spring and seating is one of the main reasons. Well, one of them.


----------



## backlashed

Bubbagon said:


> X10!
> I'm looking to get a Coosa this spring and seating is one of the main reasons. Well, one of them.


That little beach chair that Jackson uses is really an awesome seat, very comfortable, easy to get in and out of, adjustable, even has it's own storage pockets. With all the different types of specialty kayak/canoe seating available, Jackson went with old technology and didn't try to reinvent the wheel. Brilliant!


----------



## Northern1

silverbullet said:


> ski...i use the berklley holders. they are just like scotty but were 10 bucks cheaper. 14.99 at dicks sporting goods. i have two mounted at the front of my cockpit opening , cast out a lure, set the rod in the holder, twist the lock and paddle away. i run two rods trolling in erie for eyes and have nailed fish up to about an 8 lb cat with no issues. I prefer these over the flush mounts on my yak because they are where i can keep constant eyes on them. The flush mount gets the net and an extra rod.



I would disagree on this one. I tried the basspro holders on my kayak and both of them busted with tension. Returned them to basspro with no problems, however. Got a couple of scotties. Those are the way you should go if you want durability. I also have 6 scotties that I use to heavy troll in my boat with big muskie lures. In my opinion, spend the extra $5 per holder and be satisfied with the purchase. Plus with the scotties, you don't need to bungee them down as they have a security strap that goes over the top.


----------



## Northern1

Oh, one more thing, I have a FB 126. Heavy and slow, but i'm not in it to win races. It is stable and it works great for fishing.


----------



## backlashed

silverbullet said:


> ski...i use the berklley holders. they are just like scotty but were 10 bucks cheaper.


They are not at all like Scotty rod holders.

I started cheap with Berkley rod holders and took them back. Bought Scotty products through Amazon for 3 kayaks and my Tracker pontoon. Huge assortment of rod holders and mounts.


----------



## Bubbagon

Well if you really want some pimpin rod holders, then, IMO, Ram is what you're looking for.


----------

